# Pipe Clamp fixtures for French Cleat System - HELP!



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I have installed french cleats in my "shop" and have started adding fixtures. I am concerned about mounting a fixture for my pipe clamps. I have over 30 from three foot to six foot in length. I was thinking of making four fixtures that hold eight clamps each, sorting by size. Since I am limited on space, I can't run a long length across the wall, so I was hoping to "double up", creating a fixture that holds eight clamps in four rows (two per row.)

I like Steve Marin's clamp rack, and I am sure I can adjust this from wall mounted to a french cleat.

Any way I can get away with and still keep them attached to the cleat safely, or will it be too heavy? That's my main concern. If there are any images out there of pipe clamp storage holding a lot of clamps, I would love to see them!

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

You could use pvc pipe to hold them. Create a grid that the PVC fits into then place the clamps in it. Hang the whole assembly with a french cleat. Just make sure you are attaching the cleats to studs with appropriate hardware.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I have one holding pipe clamps on a french cleat in my shop. They are not doubled but they hang on a single french cleat. It is currently holding 12 pipes and some misc other clamps. It has been up for about 2 months no issues, Hope that helps you can see it in my shop pictures.


----------

